# Tracker 2000 and 18" turns



## ovalracer63 (Oct 10, 2005)

Has anyone designed an 18" Tomy turn file for Tracker 2000? I would like to have it in Tracker to design my road course. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Tom


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Tracker has these turns...

They are labeled as 25T01..

Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Slot Pro (Oct 3, 2005)

*18" for Tracker 2000*

I had Edwin add the 18" curves to tracker 2000 over a year & a half a ago. If you are registered, justdownload the latest version.

Jim Nagy
Slot Pro Speedway


----------

